# A new site on Surf Photography



## adaml (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd post my we address to show case my photo galleries of surf photography, hoping to get some feedback from my photographic peers.
At the moment all my work is based in Japan, but I plan on expanding to international loacles early next year.
If you've got a moment please take a look and let me know what you think.

http://surf-photography.avlindustries.com

keep snapping

Adam


----------

